# Which is better - Hakko 926 or Hakko 936 soldering station?



## Gazoola (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi
I want to do a bit of modding and have an opportunity to buy either one of these second hand: Hakko 926 or 936.
Both in very good working condition with some spare tips too.

I could toss a coin I suppose and would do OK because I believe Hakko are quality units. But does anyone know what the main difference is between them?
Which one is more recommended and why?

Cheers
Gaz


----------



## DM51 (Jun 4, 2010)

Moving this to MMM...


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like the 926 has been discontinued, it was replaced with the 936. I would say go for the newer model, I have the 936 myself.


----------



## kromeke (Jun 5, 2010)

I've used both. I've got a couple of 936's at work, and a 926 at home. They all have the same 900 iron on them, so tips are all the same.

I like the 936 because you can stack the units if you have more than one. 

I like the 926 because the iron holder is attached, instead of a separate item.

I think both are pretty bulletproof and reliable. Used 926's are usually cheaper. 

It is a toss up, but for my home shop I do prefer the 926 because I often move it place to place, and the built in iron holder means I can grab it with one hand. At work, they just sit there most of the time.


----------



## Gazoola (Jun 5, 2010)

kromeke said:


> I've used both. I've got a couple of 936's at work, and a 926 at home. They all have the same 900 iron on them, so tips are all the same.
> [...] for my home shop I do prefer the 926 [...]



Thanks for comparison!
Are they technically the same in terms of their functionality and performance with the only difference being the 936 has the stackability and the seperate iron holder?


----------



## kromeke (Jun 5, 2010)

Gazoola said:


> Thanks for comparison!
> Are they technically the same in terms of their functionality and performance with the only difference being the 936 has the stackability and the seperate iron holder?



If they have the same handpiece (they both take the same handpieces), I don't see any difference in performance and function. They are both 60 watt units. They both have a calibration pot. I think there are both ESD version and non-ESD safe versions (my 926 is ESD safe). 

Inside, I have no idea. I've never had need to open one up. The 936 seems to be a smaller sized unit, but the 926 might just have empty space inside. 

If you get a 926 used (I've seen a NIB one on ebay the other day), make sure you get the metal tray with sponge. The sponge can be easily replaced, the tray, not so easy. I'm sure you could live without the tray, but it protects the plastic. Edit: making a tray would be pretty trivial.

I bought mine a few years ago and paid $50 buy it now on ebay. It was complete and in excellent shape. I think I've seen 936s go that cheap, but it is rare, and at that price they often aren't complete (no iron, or no holder, etc). I think you can get a new one for $80, but you said you already have an opportunity to buy either.

Edit: 
This is the one I saw that is NIB:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hakko-926-Solde...Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item1e5c3a7091

It is even in Australia


----------



## Gazoola (Jun 6, 2010)

I saw that one on eBay, and put an early bid on it, but it is already more than I can get a second hand one at $30, which includes spare tips and solder and a few other accessories.

Going from your advise the compact 926 might be a goer. I'll have to go and inspect it.


----------



## kromeke (Jun 6, 2010)

One more thing I like better about the 926 is the lighted switch on the front.

The 936 has a side switch. There is no indicator on the 936 telling you it is on. The one light blinks when the heater cycles on and off. 

It is only 60 watts or so, but I don't like to leave my iron on when I'm away from it. I think I've left an iron on overnight more than once, at work.


----------



## 65535 (Jun 6, 2010)

kromeke said:


> It is only 60 watts or so, but I don't like to leave my iron on when I'm away from it. I think I've left an iron on overnight more than once, at work.



That's what I like about my Weller WESD51, it shuts off after about 90 minutes of inactivity (thermal cycling of the iron) which is nice.


----------



## parnell (Jun 8, 2010)

All of my reading on CPF indicates that the 936 is awesome. The next up would be a Metcal. I would think the 926 would be just as good.

I just pulled the trigger on a unused 936 on ebay. $73 shipped isn't bad imo. This is the best price I have found online or locally. The best part is, is that i was looking around on the computer as my wife was watching. She gave me the go ahead to bid on it.:twothumbs 

This is a huge upgrade for me. I have been using a $15 iron that I bought about 5 years ago.


----------



## Gazoola (Jun 9, 2010)

There are certainly some compelling soldering stations.
In the end I was trying to decide between
- Hakko 926 or 936 second hand : solid performers with a good track record
- Weller WES51D : ditto
- Hakko FX-888: new kid on the block

I ended up ordering a FX-888 , it looks good on paper, is a good brand, and is apparently an updated 936 with these improvements:
- smaller footprint
- 70 watts capacity
- holds temp to within a degree
- 200-480C range
- Price was AUD$180 

Not sure why the FX-888 is not available in the US. I suspect the reason is because there is still enough stock of the 936 floating around that Hakko need to get rid of first. They do look like a very good buy from what I have seen on US web sites, but shipping to OZ adds another AUD$55 or so.

AUD$180 was more than I wanted to spend in the end, but I like quality toys and there are no more 936 available in Oz, and the Weller was more expensive again (AUD$230)! Going on Hakko's reputation, this should last me years. 

There is no going back now...what do you think of the FX-888?


----------



## stinky (Jun 11, 2010)

That FX-888 looks really sweet!

http://www.hakko.com/english/products/hakko_fx888.html

I've seen the 936 new with extra tips for ~$80 including shipping on ebay, which is pretty cheap. But the new guy looks so much better, my wife might even approve of it.


----------



## 65535 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've always thought the Hakko product line looked ridiculous, and much like toys, I've never heard anything bad about them. But I do prefer my German made Weller line.

Not sure how MetCal/OKi is now that it is OKi.


----------



## georges80 (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought a used metcal 500 'system' a few years back on ebay. I use that iron a LOT, at least several hours per day - it has worked flawlessly. I have used hakko and weller units and there really is no comparison between them and the metcal.

The heating technology of the metcal unit is just so superior that the only way to believe it is to use it. The ability of the tip to maintain temperature allows solder joints to be made quickly and of excellent quality. You get so use to the quick heat up time (typically under 10 seconds from cold) and the responsiveness to varying soldering condition that when you have to use a regular heater based soldering iron you wonder how you ever put up with them in the past.

Anyhow, regular soldering irons work just fine for most hobby stuff, but it you rely on your soldering iron and use it a LOT, the metcal stuff is pretty hard to beat. Costs big $$$ for the large units, but they do have some reasonably priced products that compete with weller/hakko units in the $150 range.

I have purchased tips since the oki acquisition (labeled metcal/oki) and they appear of the same quality and durability as before.

cheers,
george.


----------



## Gazoola (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree the Hakko FX-888 does look a bit toyish, but it does it's job well, and remember that it is basically a revised 936, with a new paint job, so it has to be decent.

Coming from using a cheap $20 iron that took about 7 minutes :thumbsdow to heat to 400C!...I am more than happy with this unit.


----------

